
Volt: Fast native desktop client for all major web services - jtanderson
https://volt.ws/
======
wishinghand
Lots of crashing for me on MacOS. I was able to authenticate one of my Slack
groups, but when I click into a channel it hangs and then silently closes
itself about a minute later.

------
skilled
Do I know this product? It almost feels like I have just seen it on the front
page an hour ago... crazy man!

~~~
krab
There is currently a post about a new programming language the author uses to
make this product.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19086712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19086712)

~~~
skilled
That's the joke. -_-

